# QAD Ultra-Rest Hunter Fall-Away Arrow Rest



## archer Jordan (Aug 2, 2006)

what about these rest and do you realy get to shoot a shorter arrow


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

I shoot the ultra rest hunter and love it. As far as shooting a shorter arrow that depends on your set up. Here is a link to QAD.
http://www.qadinc.com/ultra-rest.htm
Hope this helps.


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

why shoot a quad when you can shoot a trophy taker they are way more simplier and work better in my opinion


----------



## wyattc (Aug 1, 2006)

i just got one a few days ago and love it its simple to use and i like the full containment.


----------

